# Can you have a fursona without fur (or scales?)



## nekollx (Jul 22, 2008)

A question i have often wondered...

Can you be furry without fur? 

My 'sona is often represented by Nala i one form or another

http://nekollx.deviantart.com/art/Adrift-in-Time-Page-3-Nala-55346381

Nala is a 100% human who wields some variant of battle armor adorned wit ha pair of fake cat ears atop. She does have a genetic disorder (he body doesn't mature, she ages but physically her body never grows past the characteristics of 16. She basically stunted) 

That how i represent myself. And while i enjoy furry art and stories am i a furry if i have no fur out side of Nala being transformed into a catgirl with...a magical fursuit...

But i represent myself with Tech Nala not fursuit Nala...

so

Am i furry?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

if you reckon you're a furry then you're a furry


----------



## nekollx (Jul 22, 2008)

but what if you recon you don't know?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 22, 2008)

having or not having a fursona does not determine whether you're a furry or not.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 22, 2008)

though it does make intruducion a bit odd

"i him a rainbow dragon"
"north American kit fox"
"Hi 'm Nala...im a USMC Lt, and human..."


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 23, 2008)

there are no qualifications


----------



## nekollx (Jul 23, 2008)

was his name sonic? 

You consider it whoring i considering it a inqiry, of the few fur-meets ive been to i don't understand half the trms they use so it got me wonder if their i was considered a furry or just a poser


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 24, 2008)

confused


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 24, 2008)

xKagex said:


> having or not having a fursona does not determine whether you're a furry or not.



This.  Also, you enjoy the artwork and what not.  I'm sure that leans you towards furry, but only you can answer if you're a furry or not.


----------

